# Was signing Shareef a Mistake?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

He hasn't had the impact we all expected. Was the move a mistake?


----------



## squall8046 (Jan 17, 2006)

No, Shareef was a good pick up. He just needs to find his place on the team. I f we bring him off the bench he needs to give 110%. If he starts he needs to bring 120%. I think he was a great pickup.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

I think he was a good pickup because he was playing pretty well, before he got injured much like bonzi, dont forget we picked him up for the MLE so he's very much worth the money.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

For the MLE, NO WAY!!! Even for a bit more than that he is a worth it. I don't know how he fits with our team right now, but he could become a great 6th man for us. He would be one of the best players coming off the bench on any team right now, and he would still get a lot of minutes. Plus with his salary he is perfect to package up with somebody and make a run at a bigger name player.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

hes very movable - so even if it doesnt work out - no


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yes


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^ for the MLE? How so?

Shareef is a pretty good big. If nothing else he will prove useful for trade purposes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i wanted houston to pick him up insted of swift


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> ^ for the MLE? How so?
> 
> Shareef is a pretty good big. If nothing else he will prove useful for trade purposes.


yes he is a good trade piece, but i have doubts people sign guys to 5, 6 M per year contracts just to trade them. they should try to get a physical banger and rebounder down low. that's their biggest need


----------

